# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  HGH legit or fake?

## DrZach

Bought some HGH today. Supposed to be 12 IUs per vial. Everywhere I have read online says that it should always be a puck or wafer but I cant find anything recent this powder is loose. My source is telling me that in the last couple years they have made it in powder. I would like to get your opinions. Top is just a smooth yellow top. Didnt come in a box.

----------


## Times Roman

Impossible to tell by a visual.

since 90+% of all HGH on the web sold is bogus (probably higher), I'm just going to play it safe and say yours is bogus too, since you are unsure and are asking the question.

----------


## beafcake

never seen hgh that he powder was loose, would have to say its bunk. If you started taking it and want to test to see if its fake, take a pregnacy test, if it comes back postive its fake. Most bunk hgh is actually just hcg or dosed with high concentrations of hcg. But even the hcg i have seen the powder is not loose like that. either way good luck, let us know if you do take it and test to see if its real

----------


## gixxerboy1

Def fake,

Also the hcg is old news, most fakes dont do that anymore since its easily caught

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

No doubt it's fake.......

----------

